# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πρόταση ξεχωριστού κανόνα.

## Lovecarduelis

> *1. 
> Απαγορεύονται οι ρατσιστικές εκφράσεις, καθώς και κάθε έκφραση που προβάλλει την προσωπικότητα των μελών, όπως οι υβριστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί και οι βωμολοχίες.
> 
> 3. 
> Όλοι οι παραπάνω όροι αφορούν επίσης και τα προφίλ, τα avatar και τις υπογραφές των μελών. Σε περίπτωση παραβίασης των όρων ο διαχειριστής διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να αφαιρέσει το επίμαχο περιεχόμενο χωρίς προειδοποίηση.
> 
> 4. 
> Παραβίαση των παραπάνω όρων συνεπάγεται κυρώσεις, όπως περιορισμό των δικαιωμάτων δημοσίευσης, ή ακόμα και προσωρινή ή μόνιμη διαγραφή του μέλους που τους παραβίασε.*


Επίσης θεωρώ πώς οι κανόνες που ανέρτησες είναι για αρκετά πιο σοβαρούς λόγους και όχι για μια, δυο  "κακές λεξούλες" που έχουν κάποια ανέκδοτα.
Επίσης επειδή μου αρέσει να τα λέω όλα όμως, πιστεύω πώς οι κακές λεξούλες από τα ανέκδοτα που ανεβαίνουν με copy paste δεν θα πρέπει να βγαίνουν στο φόρουμ όπως είναι αλλα επεξεργασμένες από το κάθε μέλος που θέλει να τα ανεβάσει. Θα πρέπει να είναι ευθύνη του μέλους δηλαδή να τις επεξεργαστεί και όχι της διαχείρησης.
Προτείνω λοιπόν να θεσπιστεί ένας ξεχωριστός κανόνας στον οποίο να πρέπει το μέλος ότι και να ανεβάσει από το νετ (είτε είναι ανέκδοτο αυτό, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο) να επεξεργαστεί ο ίδιος τις άκομψες εκφράσεις.

----------


## aeras

Κακές λέξεις δεν υπάρχουν, κακά μυαλά υπάρχουν. Τα έργα του Αριστοφάνη αποτελούν διδακτέα ύλη στα σχολεία από 10ο μ.Χ αιώνα, πράγμα παράδοξο, καθώς χρησιμοποιεί σε αυτά πολλές βωμολοχίες.

----------


## jk21

Εδω ειτε σαν ομαδα διαχειρισης ,ειτε σαν μελη που εχουν αποστειλει αναφορες ,θελουμε ενα φορουμ ,στο οποιο ειτε αμεσα ,ειτε εμμεσα σε κειμενα αλλων ,δεν θα υπαρχουν βωμολοχιες (οπως εσυ τις ονομασες Μιχαλη ) .Δεν φιλοδοξουμε ουτε να εχουμε ενα φορουμ ,στο οποιο τα ανεκδοτα με τετοιες λεξεις και υπονοουμενα μονοπωλουν το σχετικο thread (ελλειψει αλλων ; ) ,ουτε να ειμαστε συνεχως πανω απο ενα συγκεκριμενο thread για να κανουμε τους χωροφυλακες ,ουτε να διδαξουμε αριστοφανη ....Προσπαθησαμε με απλες συστασεις αυτο να το κανουμε κατανοητο .Ελπιζω να γινει .Δεν κατανοω το λογο ,γιατι αυτο να μην γινει σε καποιο chat καπου αλλου και γιατι να επαναλαμβανεται τωρα τελευταια ,ενω δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχουμε δωσει την θεση μας .Το αν χρειαζεται ξεχωρος κανονας (αφου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να γινει αυτο χωρις κανονα .... ) θα το δουμε με την ομαδα και θα αποφασισουμε 

Γιωργο χαιρομαι που σε ακουσα ενεργο ,εστω και εδω .Σε περιμενω και στα αλλα θεματα του φορουμ !

----------


## Καρολίνα

> και γιατι να επαναλαμβανεται τωρα τελευταια ,ενω δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχουμε δωσει την θεση μας .



αμ... κακές επηρροές...
 <------------

----------


## aeras

Και η λογοκρισία διδάσκετε…  το κάθε κείμενο, ποίημα, ανέκδοτο, έχει την αξία του όταν δεν παραφράσετε, όταν λογοκρίνετε καλύτερα να μην εμφανίζετε.

----------


## jk21

Εμεις προτιμουμε να μην λογοκρινουμε .Το ειπα οτι δεν φιλοδοξουμε να ξοδεβουμε το χρονο μας ,κανοντας το χωροφυλακα πανω απο ενα thread για αστεια ,οταν ο αλλος περιμενει και αγωνια γιατι το πουλακι του πεθαινει ,οταν το πουλακι του εχει δυστοκια ,οταν ειναι απειρος και δεν ξερει καν τι να το ταισει .Νομιζω οτι σε ενα φορουμ που καθε μερα εχει ολοενα και περισσοτερα ενεργα μελη ,με τον σχετικο χρονο απασχολησης να αυξανεται για μας της διαχειρισης ,δεν ειναι προτεραιοτητα μας να κανουμε λογοκρισιες και να παριστανουμε τους χωροφυλακες .Μιλαμε σε ενηλικες επι το πλειστον ανθρωπους με λογικη και κατανοηση ! το αν οποιος θελει να ανεβασει κατι σαν αυτο που συζηταμε ,αν θελει να το λογοκρινει ,ειναι δικο του θεμα .Αν δεν θελει ,θα υποχρεωθουμε ισως να το κανουμε  ... 

εμεις θελουμε να γελαμε με ωραια ανεκδοτα  και δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν μονο αυτα ,για τα οποια συζηταμε τωρα .... μου θυμιζει το θεμα τις επιθεωρησεις στα θεατρα την δεκαετια του 90 που ελλειψει επινοησεων ,λεγανε τα <<γνωστα >> ... τα ιδια και τα ιδια ... 

δεν ειμαι ...παιδι (τι παιδι ...σχεδον μεσηλιξ ) του σωληνα ... ειπα ,ακουσα ,γελασα και ισως γελω με τετοια ανεκδοτα ,αλλα και πολλα αλλα .Στην παρεα μου ομως ,που ξερω και ξερουν τι ανεχομαι και τι ανεχονται .Εδω ειμαστε μια μεγαλη παρεα ,που οσοι μεινουν σιωπηροι δεν παει να πει οτι τους αρεσει και οτι διαβαζουν .Ας ειναι και αριστοφανικο ... στην Αθηνα της κλασσικης εποχης υπηρχε και ο Αισχυλος και ο Ευριπιδης και αλλοι ...

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εδώ είναι το θέμα για το οποίο συζητάμε. http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ιά!!!/page29
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ιά!!!/page28

----------


## aeras

Εγώ δεν μπαίνω στα ανέκδοτα, αλλά μου αρέσει να υπερασπίζομαι την ελευθερία του λόγου, όποιος θεωρεί ότι θίγεται ας μην τα διαβάζει.

----------


## jk21

Δεν μπορεις να απαγορευσεις καποιον να διαβαζει τα ανεκδοτα (δεν ειναι ολα ιδια ) γιατι μπορει καποιο να ειναι του στυλ που συζηταμε  ... αν το απαγορεψεις ,τοτε στερεις δικο του δικαιωμα .... αν του το επιτρεψεις... πρωτα διαβαζεις κατι και μετα ή ταυτοχρονα βλεπεις οτι δεν θα ηθελες να το κανεις  ... δεν το μαντευεις 

Μιχαλη η ελευθερια καποιου σταματαει εκει που αρχιζουν να περιοριζονται οι ελευθεριες καποιου αλλου .... λεπτες ισορροπιες !

τις ισορροπιες αυτες λοιπον τις κανονιζει η διαχειριση και η θεση της ειναι δεδομενη !!!!

----------


## aeras

Προτείνω η διαχείριση να ενημερώσει ότι όσοι θίγονται από τα ανέκδοτα να μην τα ξαναδιαβάσουν δεν μιλώ για απαγόρευση αλλά για παρότρυνση

----------


## jk21

βρε  ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ,βαζουν τα παιδια τοσα ωραια ανεκδοτα ... γιατι να απαγορεψουμε στον κοσμο να τα διαβαζει; γιατι πρεπει ντε και καλα ,να γραφονται και καποια για τα αποκρυφα του τοτου και οποιου αλλου;

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Εγώ δεν μπαίνω στα ανέκδοτα, αλλά μου αρέσει να υπερασπίζομαι την ελευθερία του λόγου, όποιος θεωρεί ότι θίγεται ας μην τα διαβάζει.



εγώ είχα πεί ότι μπορεί να γίνει ένα thread που να αναφέρει ότι πρόκειτε για άνω των 18 (αν είναι αυτό το προβλημά μας).. απο εκεί και πέρα.. ο καθείς που θα μπεί είναι δικής του αποκλειστικής ευθύνης κι όχι της διαχείρισης........ τέλος πάντων, φαντάζομαι πως είναι λίγο "περίεργη" η συνύπαρξη τόσο μεγάλου εύρους ηλικιών...  (ως προς τον τρόπο γραφής κτλ εννοώ).. αλλά που θα πάει; κάποιος τρόπος θα βρεθεί  :: .. "Όλοι οι καλοί χωράμε" (προσέξτε το σχόλιο εδώ στο τελευταίο μη μου την πει κανείς  :: pppppppp)

----------


## lagreco69

Με ποια αιτιολογια να ανοιχτει ενα thread για ανω των 18 σε ενα forum που ειναι για πτηνα? δεν βρισκω ειλικρινα τον λογο. γιατι πρεπει τα ανεκδοτα να εχουν οπωσδηποτε υβριστικους χαρακτηρισμους?

----------


## Καρολίνα

μήπως ξέρω εγώ;.. υποτίθεται για τα εν λόγω ανέκδοτα λογικά..

----------


## ninos

συγνωμη βρε παιδια, 
γιατι τοσος ντορος για τα ανεκδοτα κ τον τοτο ;  Μην ξεχνουμε οτι το κυριο θεμα του φορουμ ειναι τα πτηνα κ οχι ο τοτος..  Μην αναλωνομαστε λοιπον τοσο πολυ.. Δοξα το θεο, κ chat κ facebook κ παρα πολλα αλλα υπαρχουν για τις χρησεις αυτες..

Παμε παρακατω παιδια, μην κολλατε στα ανεκδοτα...

Φιλικα παντα

----------


## ninos

Καρολινα,
το κυριο θεμα του φορουμ ειναι τα πτηνα. Για το θεμα αυτο λοιπον, δεν χρειαζονται ενοτητες ενηλικων.

----------


## vag21

ο τοτος επεσε θυμα ρατσισμου.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δεν διαφωνώ... άσε που έτσι χάνουμε και χρόνο απο άλλα ανέκδοτα.. !!! (πάω να ξεθάψω τίποτε με τον ΤΟΤΟ)  :: ppp

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια τι σας επιασε με τα ανεκδοτα.................... ενα σωρο υπαρχουν!!!!!!!
παμε και κολλαμε ωρες ωρες...............
φιλικα παντα

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΡΟΛΙΝΑ ηδη (και λιγο μας νοιαζει ... ) εδω και χρονια ,το φορουμ κρινεται απο διαφορους ,οτι  δεν ειναι φορουμ για πουλια ,αλλα lounge cafe .To forum εχει και lounge cafe , αλλα ειναι φορουμ για πουλια με κυρια θεματολογια τα πουλια .Αυτος ο συνδιασμος ,σε ισορροπια που εχουμε διαλεξει σαν διαχειριση επιτυχως  τοσα χρονια εχει τυχει της αποδοχης των μελων ! Οι κρινοντες και οι μη κρινοντες το βλεπουν πια ξεκαθαρα ,αφου ξεκαθαρη ειναι η πορεια του και αποδοχη του ,ολοενα και απο περισσοτερους .Αν αλλοι ... μπορει να μην εχουν σταθερη θεση στο τι θελουν απο το φορουμ  ,εμεις σαν ομαδα διαχειρισης εχουμε : θελουμε ενα foroum για καθε κατοχο πουλιου εμπειρο ή απειρο ,αλλα και για καθε εναν που φιλοδοξει να γινει ή που απλα αγαπα τα πουλια  και ενα  lounge cafe υποενοτητα απαραιτητη ,που δινει ζεστασια και προωθει τις προσωπικες σχεσεις των μελων ,ωστε να μην ειναι απροσωπες πισω απο ενα pc .Θελουμε ενα lounge cafe για ολους και οχι μονο για ενηλικους !  για διασκεδαση ενηλικων απο οτι ξερω ευδοκιμουν εκτος φορουμ ,πολλα αποκλειστικα για εκεινους .Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα ... για ανεκδοτα αποκλειστικα για ενηλικους ,λινκαρουμε στους κολλητους ενα τσατ καταλληλο ,ανοιγουμε διπλα μια καρτελα και μαζι με το gbc κανουμε παραλληλα  διπλα και την πλακα μας ,πανω απο τα ορια που μπορουν να υπαρχουν εδω μεσα

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ΚΑΡΟΛΙΝΑ ηδη (και λιγο μας νοιαζει ... ) εδω και χρονια ,το φορουμ κρινεται απο διαφορους ,οτι  δεν ειναι φορουμ για πουλια ,αλλα lounge cafe .To forum εχει και lounge cafe , αλλα ειναι φορουμ για πουλια με κυρια θεματολογια τα πουλια .Αυτος ο συνδιασμος ,σε ισορροπια που εχουμε διαλεξει σαν διαχειριση επιτυχως  τοσα χρονια εχει τυχει της αποδοχης των μελων ! Οι κρινοντες και οι μη κρινοντες το βλεπουν πια ξεκαθαρα ,αφου ξεκαθαρη ειναι η πορεια του και αποδοχη του ,ολοενα και απο περισσοτερους .Αν αλλοι ... μπορει να μην εχουν σταθερη θεση στο τι θελουν απο το φορουμ  ,εμεις σαν ομαδα διαχειρισης εχουμε : θελουμε ενα foroum για καθε κατοχο πουλιου εμπειρο ή απειρο ,αλλα και για καθε εναν που φιλοδοξει να γινει ή που απλα αγαπα τα πουλια  και ενα  lounge cafe υποενοτητα απαραιτητη ,που δινει ζεστασια και προωθει τις προσωπικες σχεσεις των μελων ,ωστε να μην ειναι απροσωπες πισω απο ενα pc .Θελουμε ενα lounge cafe για ολους και οχι μονο για ενηλικους !  για διασκεδαση ενηλικων απο οτι ξερω ευδοκιμουν εκτος φορουμ ,πολλα αποκλειστικα για εκεινους .Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα ... για ανεκδοτα αποκλειστικα για ενηλικους ,λινκαρουμε στους κολλητους ενα τσατ καταλληλο ,ανοιγουμε διπλα μια καρτελα και μαζι με το gbc κανουμε παραλληλα  διπλα και την πλακα μας ,πανω απο τα ορια που μπορουν να υπαρχουν εδω μεσα


δεκτό και κατανοητό, αλλά μου εξηγείς για ποιό λόγο κάθε φορά που γράφεις το όνομά μου είναι με κεφαλαία;

----------


## jk21

συχνα το κανω οταν γραφω ονοματα .. αν το ψαξεις θα το δεις ... συνηθεια .Δεν σημαινει κατι .ξεκινω με κεφαλαιο και ξεχναω να το κανω μικρο  .....

----------


## Καρολίνα

> συχνα το κανω οταν γραφω ονοματα .. αν το ψαξεις θα το δεις ... συνηθεια .Δεν σημαινει κατι .ξεκινω με κεφαλαιο και ξεχναω να το κανω μικρο  .....



οκ τότε.. caps OFF φίλτατε  ::

----------

